# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  16 vjeçarja turke varroset e gjallë sepse foli me një djalë

## Darius

Nje vajze 16 vjecare ne Turqi eshte varrosur e gjalle nga familjaret e saj mbas nje vendimi te marr per te shpetuar nderin e familjes, pse ajo kishte komunikuar me djem. Vajza e cila eshte identifikuar vetem me inicialet MM u gjet ne pozicionin ulur me duart e lidhura nga mbrapa ne nje grope 2 metra te thelle te germuar poshte kotecit te pulave ne Khata, ne provincen juglindore te Adiyaman. Vajza e raportuar si e humbur ne dhjetor u zbulua nga policia sipas disa informatave nga njerez qe kishin dijeni per fatin e saj. Sipas raportit te policise babai i vajzes ishte i ofenduar qe ajo, njera nga 9 femijet e tij, kishte komunikime me djem madje gjyshi i vajzes kishte ushtruar edhe dhune fizike per kete shkak. 

Sipas raportit te policise numri i vrasjeve per nder ne Turqi eshte rreth 200 cdo vit, pothuajse gjysma e gjithe numrit te vrasjeve per shkaqe te ndryshme ne vend.



Lajmi ne origjinal: *Turkish girl, 16, buried alive for talking to boys*

----------


## mia@

Nuk ka nevoje per koment.  :i ngrysur:  Mjere femra e shkrete qe lind ne keto vende me mentalitet te mykur. Femra ne keto vende eshte e mallkuar, e burgosur edhe pse nuk ka pranga, memece edhe pse ka goje te flase, manekine edhe pse ka shpirt e ndjenja. Eshte thjesht nje robot qe e komandojne dhe  u sherben te tjereve, dhe asgje me shume.  Ajo qe me shqeteson eshte se ke dhe ne Shqiperi funderina te tilla qe te vrasin per nje fjale goje. :i terbuar:

----------


## The Clown

Njerz te mbrapambetur more jane ajo pjese, sidomos ana e Anadollit.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Nc nc nc nc nc......

----------


## Nete

Kafsh,se njerez nuk u thuhet.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Nuk arrij dot ta komentoj.

----------


## bindi

Nuk kame koment...!

----------


## projekti21_dk

Nëse nuk jemi vigjilentë, e t'ia ndërpresim rrugën së keqes, bile edhe ta luftojmë qoftë edhe me armë, së shpejti këtë farë të ndyrë anadollake do ta kemi në truallin tonë.

----------


## USA NR1

sa te prapambetur njerezit qe jane vetem pse ka folur,cka te komentoj me shume

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Sikur gjerat te ishin dhe ketu si atje do varrosesha 1000 here deri tash :A     Ia vlen te quhen njerez keta ?*

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Nje vajze 16 vjecare ne Turqi eshte varrosur e gjalle nga familjaret e saj mbas nje vendimi te marr per te shpetuar nderin e familjes, pse ajo kishte komunikuar me djem. Vajza e cila eshte identifikuar vetem me inicialet MM u gjet ne pozicionin ulur me duart e lidhura nga mbrapa ne nje grope 2 metra te thelle te germuar poshte kotecit te pulave ne Khata, ne provincen juglindore te Adiyaman. Vajza e raportuar si e humbur ne dhjetor u zbulua nga policia sipas disa informatave nga njerez qe kishin dijeni per fatin e saj. Sipas raportit te policise babai i vajzes ishte i ofenduar qe ajo, njera nga 9 femijet e tij, kishte komunikime me djem madje gjyshi i vajzes kishte ushtruar edhe dhune fizike per kete shkak. 
> 
> Sipas raportit te policise numri i vrasjeve per nder ne Turqi eshte rreth 200 cdo vit, pothuajse gjysma e gjithe numrit te vrasjeve per shkaqe te ndryshme ne vend.
> 
> 
> 
> Lajmi ne origjinal: *Turkish girl, 16, buried alive for talking to boys*


Darius do tju sugjeroja juve si moderator qe te hapni nje rubrike te titulluar ''kafshet , ja c'mund te bejne '' dhe lajme te tilla ti trajtoni ne ate rubrike...nuk eshte rasti i fundit ky...ka ndodhi nga me te ndryshme qe vertete meritojne titullin e mesiperm..dhe qe mendoj se do vazhdojne te ndodhin...nuk mendoj se ky lajm i sjelle ketu eshte nje problem nderkombetar...gjithsesi ngelet ne dore te moderatoreve.....

----------


## cool_shqype

Per Ti Dhene Nje Mesim Gjithe Komuniteteve Te Epokes Se Katerkembeshave Te Shpelles Duhet Qe:
 Baben Dhe Gjyshin Ti Fusin Ne Te Njejten Grope Dhe Pastaj Te Shohim........

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Po edhe ne trojet shqiptare po ndodhin akoma  te njetat  ngjarje !!!
Kush eshte fajtor feja kanuni apo meshkujt?*

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

kafsh i paska pindrit kjo as kafsh jo se as kafsha nuk ben keshtu gjerash me femin e vet!!!!!! :i terbuar:  :i terbuar:  :i terbuar:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Ato që kan bër këtë gjë ti marrësh dhe ti varësh në mes të qytetit , edhe pse mendoj që ato vetëm njerëz nuk mund të quhen.

----------


## Albela

*injoranca Brir ska kto gjera ka me vend fjala jan dhe mbeten anadollak, mjer femrat qe varen prej tyre   KAFSH   komplet  :@*

----------


## Nete

> Nëse nuk jemi vigjilentë, e t'ia ndërpresim rrugën së keqes, bile edhe ta luftojmë qoftë edhe me armë, së shpejti këtë farë të ndyrë anadollake do ta kemi në truallin tonë.


Ademgashi,mos te vie qudi...kur qdo dit degjojm keso lloj krimesh edhe tek ne!!!

----------


## drague

> Ademgashi,mos te vie qudi...kur qdo dit degjojm keso lloj krimesh edhe tek ne!!!


heu bre. nai kan lon turqit do gjona te mira.

----------


## Nete

> heu bre. nai kan lon turqit do gjona te mira.


Dragua,pse shkoni gjithnje me rrotulla,a mos thash diqka gabim ?kur keto lloj krime po ndodhin me se shumti neper fshatrat e shqiperis,apo e kam gabim?

----------


## mia@

> Dragua,pse shkoni gjithnje me rrotulla,a mos thash diqka gabim ?kur keto lloj krime po ndodhin me se shumti neper fshatrat e shqiperis,apo e kam gabim?


Midja po Turqit kane qene dhe ne Shqiperi. Mire e ka Drague. Nga ata e kemi trasheguar kete lloj prapambetje. :i terbuar:

----------

